

Does Your Weird Startup Name Affect Your Public Relations Potential? - Chikodi
http://prtipsforstartups.com/weird-startup-damage-public-relations-potential/

======
Chikodi
At a certain point I think an oddball startup name becomes an asset. I've
never heard of a company with a great product and a weird name that couldn't
get traction.

